# Clock doesn't keep correct time-Toshiba Laptop



## Habakkuk (May 7, 2008)

Recent purchase - Toshiba Laptop L305. The clock loses a few hours every day. After a week or so I'm off by days. What to do?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you could keep tabs by synchronising through the network .. 

otherwise try changing the onboard battery if there is one .. not the normal battery for power .. usually a battery is used for backup on the motherboard.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go into the bios and if the clock is wrong there, then it could be the battery as suggested. If the clock is correct then rightclick the clock on the taskbar, click adjust date and time, then click on internet time tab. You cans set it there to sync the time with the internet.


----------



## typo54321 (May 31, 2008)

Download this, and it will sync your clock to an internet time server. Might be a little annoying but it will keep your time correct for a little. http://tf.nist.gov/service/its.htm


----------

